# Comparing the Allen Edmonds Patriot Loafer to the Walden Loafer... Your thoughts please



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to hear comments from those who have worn the Walden and have bought the new Patriot loafer, in particular, please. Thank you.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

When compared to the Patriot, the Walden is a far more casual shoe, and , unlike the Patriot, the Walden is made from grain corrected leather.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> When compared to the Patriot, the Walden is a far more casual shoe, and , unlike the Patriot, the Walden is made from grain corrected leather.


Would you exchange a recently purchased pair of Waldens (brand new, never worn) for the Patriot? Thanks.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't understand the more casual comment, they're both penny loafers. Yes, I would return for the Patriot, the full-grain leather should make that decision for you. I don't understand the Walden and the BB corrected grain penny either - not at their prices at least.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> Would you exchange a recently purchased pair of Waldens (brand new, never worn) for the Patriot? Thanks.


Depends on your intended use, Walden is best for chinos, Patriot with gabardines and other wool.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

statboy said:


> I don't understand the more casual comment, they're both penny loafers.


Compare the strap, stitching, and outline.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Depends on your intended use, Walden is best for chinos, Patriot with gabardines and other wool.


I disagree. The Patriot is a clone of the classic Weejun or LHS, great with anything one would wear loafers with.

Corrected grain issues aside, the Walden/Kenwood have too squarish a toe and too high a vamp to look "trad" to me.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Himself said:


> Corrected grain issues aside, the Walden/Kenwood have too squarish a toe and too high a vamp to look "trad" to me.


Not true; the proportions are historically correct in every way.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Not true; the proportions are historically correct in every way.


Thanks, it appears that you're opinion happens to concur with the lady of the house. Perhaps I will keep the Walden AND buy the Patriot. MAYBE.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Depends on your intended use, Walden is best for chinos, Patriot with gabardines and other wool.


Good points. Thanks.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had Walden's for several years - I absolutely love them. They fit perfectly.

I tried on Patriots and their toe box was much larger than the Walden. I did not like the fit.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Can't comment on the Waldens but my Sebegos fit my feet much better than the Patriots.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

The patriot is twice the shoe that the Walden is. The Walden is a fine shoe, on par with Bass Weejuns and many other similar shoes. I wouldn't get both. If you can still return the Walden, skip the Calfskin Patriot and get the Shell Cordovan Patriot.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're an 11.5 D check for my recent post on the Thrift Exchange, I have a great pair of Patriots listed for $75.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Himself said:


> I disagree. The Patriot is a clone of the classic Weejun or LHS, great with anything one would wear loafers with.


Huh?

The LHS is a heavier, full grain, goodyear welted loafer with decorative faux-moc-toe stiching. In other words, the Patriot.

The Weejun is a lighter, CG, blake/rapid moccasin with pinch stitching. In other words, it the Walden.

The Patriot is a little dressier, but they are both perfectly fine casual shoes and squarely within the tradition.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> Thanks, it appears that you're opinion happens to concur with the lady of the house. Perhaps I will keep the Walden AND buy the Patriot. MAYBE.


If you can afford it, and they both fit you well, they are perfectly good compliments to one another. The Walden is definitely more casual, being essentially a Weejun, and the Patriot is a little dressier, being essentially an LHS. If I had to pick one, I would do the Patriot, since I think you can wear them with khakis, whereas the Walden looks a little flimsy with flannel or gabardine.

But if I were being less practical, I would get the Walden for khakis and then get a goodyear tassel (like the Grayson) for dressier wear.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I should add that, my comments above are hypothetical based on aesthetics. If you, like I, have fit issues with loafers, I would stick to moccasins, as they generally have more flexible soles and, thus, slip less at the heel.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I do enjoy my Waldens (though they do squeak) and think they are wonderful with khakis. One should act quickly, however, as it is now a closeout style.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't worn the walden, but the patriots are great! Having been properly fitted, my pair required very little break-in, and was comfortable after a day of wear (something I can't say about other GY-welted loafers I have worn)


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone worn both the AE Patriot and the Alden LHS long term? That's the real comparison. Calfskin Patriot vs. 984, or Shell Cordovan Patriot vs. 986.


----------

